# The Ghoul Stars



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

hey guys, me again. I need info on the Ghoul Stars. Did they have a different name during the Great Crusade/Heresy? And why were they named the Ghoul Stars.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They're a barrier between the Imperium and the eastern edge of the Galaxy. Practically unassailable due to the fact that the indigenous people are amazingly tough and violent.

Midnight


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

I could have sworn that I read a short story about the imperium chasing down a vimpric Xenos life form to their home planet in the ghoul stars, only to find the home planet completely devoid of life and the xenos they were chasing have up and dissapeared.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

cool info, my bunker along with others in so.cal. are having a ghoul star campeighn that even has a codex for the "ghouls" that live there.


----------



## Harlequinn Farsight (Feb 27, 2010)

hmm tyranid conspiracy anyone??


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

As it's a wiki site, to be taken with a pinch of salt


Warhammer 40k Wiki said:


> The Ghoul stars are part of the Halo stars at the north-eastern edge of the galaxy. Little is known about the Ghoul Stars by the Imperium due to the Astronomican's signal being weak as the region is far from Terra, meaning that exploration in the Ghoul Stars is risky. The Death Sceptres Space Marine chapter is known for defending the Galaxy from supernatural beings in the Ghoul Stars that resemble 'bat like' humanoids purpotelly called the Cythor Fiends.


hope it helps in anyway


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> As it's a wiki site, to be taken with a pinch of salt
> 
> 
> hope it helps in anyway


'that resemble 'bat like' humanoids purpotelly called the Cythor Fiends.'

This section should be removed from that wiki entry, up until then it was fine but with that line I begin to smell the sweetly-sour stench of fan fic at work...


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere(not wiki) that they are supposed to be space vampires...thus the 'bat-like' part.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, cause for my HH novel I wanted to base it in the Ghoul Stars and show why they are now called the Ghoul Stars.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

as funny as that last line sounds, its completely true (figuratively speaking). I've checked up on this bit of fluff with other authors and contacts at GW/BL and there really are Cythor Fiends there. that is the accepted canon. "Bat-like humanoids" the vamps of 40k.

CP


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

So they are Cythor fiends eh? Thanks guys, ploss.


----------

